# How do you bury St. Joseph



## QuickSilver (Apr 13, 2015)

We have been trying to sell our second home... It has been on the market for a year..  I know we had it priced too high, so we recently reduced the price.  We have had only one offer and that fell through.

While looking through things, I came across a St. Joseph statue, with instructions for burying. It is supposed to make your home sell.  The previous owner must have left it.. I never would have bought one, but I decided, " what the heck.. it can't hurt" so WE buried it this weekend.   The instructions said, bury within 3 feet of your home.  The statue should be head down and facing away from your house... As you bury him.. say a prayer and tell him exactly what you want him to do...   ie... help get the house sold.  

Now I see all sorts of different instructions posted on line.   Anyone ever had luck selling property with this?


PS....  I am not religious but maybe a teeny tiny bit superstitious...  so whataya think?


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 13, 2015)

Interesting.  Never heard of this.  Hope it works for you!


----------



## jujube (Apr 13, 2015)

"Feet toward heaven, face toward the house".


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 13, 2015)

I will bless it for you, that should help...


----------



## Pappy (Apr 13, 2015)

QS, My wife did this, as she had heard at work this works, at our last house before we moved down here. The house sold within seven days. Just saying?


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 13, 2015)

I've heard that it works...  in fact some real estate agents buy statues...  BUT the instructions on my said bury head down facing away..    Some say bury head down facing...   Some say within 3 feet of the house.. some say under the for sale sign.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 13, 2015)

Now I've heard everything.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 13, 2015)

No you have'nt. Hang around here and I am sure that there is more to come...


----------



## oakapple (Apr 13, 2015)

It's hogwash QS, but up to you if you want to go along with it, just coincidence if the house sells, after all you have reduced the price!


----------



## Debby (Apr 13, 2015)

Maybe it's not the statue but the act of putting faith in a process that changes what the universe dishes out?


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 13, 2015)

oakapple said:


> It's hogwash QS, but up to you if you want to go along with it, just coincidence if the house sells, after all you have reduced the price!



Hmmmmp    We'll see


----------



## Josiah (Apr 13, 2015)

The smell of freshly baked bread is what sells a house.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 13, 2015)

I've heard that too... but since I am not living there...  St.Joe standing on his head will have to do.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 13, 2015)

QS, I can't vouch for St. Joseph but here's a story about St. Anthony, the saint of lost things.  I'm not Catholic or even Christian but I knew that Catholics sometimes pray to St. Anthony to help find a lost item.  I worked with a woman who had lost a very important check which had come to the office in the mail.  She looked everywhere and enlisted the help of co-workers to find it.  We all felt sorry for her because the day was fast approaching when she would have to admit to her hot-tempered boss that she had lost the check.  Knowing that she was a lapsed Catholic, I half-jokingly suggested she should pray to St. Anthony.  I swear, not 15 minutes later she found the check which she had distractedly placed in her supply of stationery at her desk.  She was so grateful, she bought me lunch.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 13, 2015)

I once visited St. Anthony's Cathedral in Padua. They had a whole wall of notes written by people who had prayed to St. Anthony to help them find lost objects, and then when they found them, they wrote grateful thank you notes.

I was amazed at the time that people still believe this kind of nonsense, and the St. Joseph thing is equally ludicrous. I'm trying to sell my apartment right now, as I want to downsize to a smaller one. It occurred to me that I'd really have a problem here on the 9th floor of a high-rise, finding a place to put St. Joseph! Guess I'll just have to rely on the realtors.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunny said:


> I once visited St. Anthony's Cathedral in Padua. They had a whole wall of notes written by people who had prayed to St. Anthony to help them find lost objects, and then when they found them, they wrote grateful thank you notes.
> 
> I was amazed at the time that people still believe this kind of nonsense, and the St. Joseph thing is equally ludicrous. I'm trying to sell my apartment right now, as I want to downsize to a smaller one. It occurred to me that I'd really have a problem here on the 9th floor of a high-rise, finding a place to put St. Joseph! Guess I'll just have to rely on the realtors.



That's not a problem...  You can get a flower pot... fill it with dirt and bury St. Joseph..   at least that's what the internet scoop is..

http://www.wikihow.com/Bury-St.-Joseph

*



			Consider burying the statue in a flower pot.
		
Click to expand...

*


> If you live in an apartment or a condominium, you may not have a yard that you can bury the statue in. Under these circumstances, you should bury the statue in a large flower pot. Place the flower pot on a deck, patio, or windowsill.
> 
> The flower pot can have something growing in it, but this is not a strict necessity.
> Note that the rest of the tradition stays the same. You should still wrap the statue in protective cloth and treat it with the same degree of reverence.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 13, 2015)

Debby said:


> Maybe it's not the statue but the act of putting faith in a process that changes what the universe dishes out?



Exactly, Debby! And I don't think being a Catholic has anything to do with it, just having faith.

It really doesn't matter how you bury him. We buried our St. Joseph (who, by the way, is the patron saint of families), at the base of the steps up to our front porch head up, feet down, facing the street so he could see the families who came to look at the house. We buried him the same day as we signed the listing agreement with the realtor. Our house sold practically before the ink was dry to the first family who came to look at it. We took a BIG HIT on the listing price, though. Had to come down *$100* from what we asked.

After our house sold, we lent St.Joseph to a neighbor across the street who had already moved into her new home but hadn't yet sold the one she moved from. It sold the day after she buried the statue. Then we lent him to our back fence neighbor who was selling her deceased mother's house as part of the estate. The house had been on the market for months and sold within a week.

St. Joseph is with me now, standing sentry next to my favorite photo of my husband.


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 13, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Now I've heard everything.



That's what I was gong to say but you beat me to it.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 13, 2015)

This explains why my son found a statue of St. Joseph, buried in his yard.  At the time, he asked if perhaps it was valuable, for it was well wrapped.   
About St. Anthony, many years ago I had one on my bureau, along with the holy candles.   I was very young, overextended my self, and was worrying about paying my rent.   Dusting, I always just slid the statue aside.  Never lifting it.   On this occasion, after lighting candles and praying, I was exasperated.....asked myself why I thought praying was going to change anything.  Went to turn St. Anthony around and he tipped over.   Stuck to the bottom of the statue was a hundred dollar bill.  How it got there, how long it had been there I had no idea....but, it paid my rent. (Was 1951)  With some left over.  
Take what you will from this....co-incidence, divine intervention or?


----------



## DoItMyself (Apr 13, 2015)

I don't see how burying a statue will sell anything.

Pricing it correctly, having it clean and ready to sell, and understanding the market will most certainly work.  When I was buying and selling real estate I sold 63 properties.  Never once did I need a statue, but I often needed to put a lot of elbow grease into it to make it marketable.


----------



## Linda (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't know anything about that but I do believe in the power of intention.  I think rituals can get you to focusing on what you want to happen in a positive way.  Its sure worked for me before.  I've never had a house to sell though.  I think it's going to work for you.


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 22, 2017)

Forgive me for resurrecting this thread, but I listed my Hawaii house for sale a few weeks ago, and ordered a St. Joseph statue on line at the suggestion of a very good friend.  The good Saint arrived yesterday, and is now buried in the back yard, head down, facing away from the house.  The "instructions" that came with the statue (which is about 4" tall, btw) said it doesn't matter which end is up, which way he faces, etc.  What matters is that you are sincere in your belief and ask Saint Joseph to work on your behalf.  A pray was part of the instructions.  No, I'm not Catholic.  

I'll let you know if/when I sell.


----------



## chic (Mar 23, 2017)

I know someone who was having trouble selling a house and buried a St. Joseph statue to help. I don't remember if it was upside down or right side up, but the property did sell not long afterwards.


----------



## Myquest55 (Mar 23, 2017)

In the early 1990s (economic downturn) we had our house on the market for 3 years!  I finally heard about the St. Joseph thing so figured - what the heck? (we're not Catholic either)  I buried it upside down in the front garden.  House sold within the month.  The next time - 2001 we needed to go quickly.  Had the house on the market for a couple of months and did the Feng Shui thing - sold in a week for a good price!  2007 we remodeled, cleared out, staged it and sold it to the first couple in the door.  Not sure what I'll do this time.....  

Las fall, we had a North Carolina condo on the market from June to Sept.  It was empty and we were here so...nothing to do about it but be patient.  We dropped the price the end of Sept. - had an offer with in a week and closed in 10 days.  Sometimes you just need to be patient, have a good Realtor and know your market.  Best of luck!!!


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Mar 24, 2017)

Can this REALLY work?.....


----------



## chic (Mar 24, 2017)

Vega_Lyra said:


> Can this REALLY work?.....



Anything can work if you believe it can.


----------

